# Batten down the hatches!



## PTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I guess this "Irene" thingy is going to go directly over us! Or at least close enough that it is going to cause some good damage.

The 2nd Fleet sortie is in progress and we are making preps to get as ready as possible. I have a generator, lots of gas, batteries, water and plenty of other stuff to keep us safe! Hopefully we won't go without power for as long as we did with "Isabel" back in 2003.

Been quite some time since one of this magnatude has come through here. 

If you are in the path, MAKE PREPARATIONS!! It is better to be over prepared than not prepared enough!

Take Care! If you don't hear from me for a while, I will be back up as soon as we get connectivity back! Should be an interesting next couple of weeks starting this weekend!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck and be careful Fred. Hope everything turns out ok for you guys.


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 25, 2011)

Come stay with us for the weekend, 
Bring my molds with you?:biggrin:

Seriously though, take cover.


----------



## renowb (Aug 25, 2011)

Best of luck to you! I've been through a lot of hurricanes down here in Houston. We went without power for 2 weeks after Hurricane Ike. It's not fun. Especially with the heat and humidity here! But fortunately, no damage to the house, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 25, 2011)

We survived Hurricanes Charley, Frances and Jeanne, back in 2004. Not a lot of fun. Just hunker down and wait it out-- Good luck.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 25, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> We survived Hurricanes Charley, Frances and Jeanne, back in 2004. Not a lot of fun. Just hunker down and wait it out-- Good luck.


And Ivan. 2004 -- what a year for Florida hurricanes :frown:

<<--- hoping 2011 doesn't earn a similar distinction.

Good luck up there; Irene could be a Cat. 4 by late tomorrow.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys take care and stay safe.  I have a daughter in NC 60 miles off the sound where it is going to pass. and a brother in Norfolk.  Everyone be safe.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 25, 2011)

Take care Fred! Prayers going your way for a safe passing of the storm. Let us know that yall are doing ok!


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 6KW generator that will run the whole house but hope I never have to use it. Stay safe up there.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> I have a 6KW generator that will run the whole house but hope I never have to use it. Stay safe up there.


 
Mine is a 5.5KW that I have used several times. Only think I can't run is the Stove and A/C units. Other than that, we are set! Kids get their gaming systems and such.

We are anticipating a few visitors (my daughter's roommates) from college since they are shutting down the apartments starting tomorrow.


----------



## moke (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Luck Fred....keep us informed, I will listen to the news to see how bad it gets from their prospective.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 25, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> Dudley Young said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6KW generator that will run the whole house but hope I never have to use it. Stay safe up there.
> ...



Who cares about a hurricane if you have a houseful of college girls---------


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Fred does this mean you can make a few of those yellow and silver blanks like I the one I got from you yesturday.  Unfortunatly I didn't get a picture of it, thought my wife was going to.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 25, 2011)

Kind regards to all who are in her path. Take care friends!


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 25, 2011)

HURRICANE PARTY!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Take care and good luck, Fred! We'll be thinking of you. If you need anything, just give us a shout!


----------



## USNR'03 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fred,
With a generator you can still "play" out in the shop, I'm the same way over here, just watch for falling trees. :befuddled: If nothing else we might find some potential bowl stock.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 25, 2011)

leestoresund said:


> HURRICANE PARTY!!




Hey I can remember doing that at fort bragg in 1996? i think it was that year. trying to remember if it was Hurricane Fran that hit the east coast hard, either way, we had a big hurricane party, of course, i was 20yrs old and not very bright, not that I am any smarter nowadays, but you get my drift:biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2011)

It was Isabell that jacked the area around here up.  Franklin flooded for a long time.


----------



## JeffT (Aug 25, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> leestoresund said:
> 
> 
> > HURRICANE PARTY!!
> ...



Isn't that redundant? :wink:

JeffT


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 25, 2011)

The shipyard (where I work) is closed tomorrow to non essential personell. Now the boss can not tell me if we are essential or not.

I guess in the morning if I feel like coming in, I will, if not some time to make pens.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 25, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> I have a generator, lots of gas, batteries, water and plenty of other stuff to keep us safe!



So, the generator is to run the lathe and the shop lights, right?

Stay safe. We are supposed to get the remnants of the storm over the weekend.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 25, 2011)

Ft Bragg was the same way when I was there for basic training in 1967.  Here is a reminder from Isabell.  http://firechat.com/isabel.htm

Chuckie


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 25, 2011)

*hurricane party too*

yeah Fred, i suspect ill have the boys and their girls over also. i looked at the last track just now and i cant tell if it goes through the garage or the office. ill have to wait till she gets a little closer. my gen is 5.5 kw also. never *had* to use it yet but have the hook all configured to just plug in and have run voluntarily a couple of times. hopefully it will be  just a waste again, but its here if needed. boarding up the windows tomorrow morning. good luck folks. this one could be a tough one.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 25, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> ...trying to remember if it was Hurricane Fran that hit the east coast hard...


I lived in South Florida for 10 years and never got hit by a hurricane (although I was there when Andrew took out the National Hurricane Tracking Center - poetic justice - and did in one day what Congress had tried unsuccessfully for years - closed Homestead Air Force Base).  The year I moved to North Carolina, Fran hit dead center.  I lost over 100 trees in that storm.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I am as set as I can be. All our shopping is done, my daughter and two roommates are on their way home right now.

Ran the generator and she started on the first pull. Hopefully that isn't a bad sign that i will have problems when I need it.....

This one is going to be a doozie! I just have that feeling! At least the wild fire may go out!!


----------



## JeremyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Fred 

Stay safe hope things go as good as they can


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 25, 2011)

Best of luck to all those involved.  I am going to keep our blizzards.  Usually, they don't blow houses away.  Take Care!


----------



## corian king (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Fred!! if you have power Ed and I will come over so we can play in your shop!
LOL!!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 26, 2011)

mr harris, you can certainly come over to my house and turn. just be sure to bring fresh blanks. that would be a good way for me to obtain some tips from you. new stuff helps get through tough times.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 26, 2011)

We been living near Tampa Florida for over 16 years now and dodged the bullet a few times never took a bad hit. We are from N.J. we have a lot of family just inland of Atlantic City. Go figure there the ones that are going to get it. Up there they don't talk much about hurricanes more noreasters. But the news is doing a good job at getting the word out as they should. 

If your in it's path stock up NOW with 5 days food & water at the very least.

This is not going to be pretty.

Stay safe all....

.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 26, 2011)

Well Fred Im just a Stones throw hurricane wise above you on the water and we are bracing as well.I hope all that are affected get through this with no lost lives or injury...


----------



## clapiana (Aug 26, 2011)

I am up in salisbury ma with my RV which is on the Atlantic  and they sent out notices you have to leave by noon on sat

Today, Friday, is beautiful no wind bright and sunny around 80deg but People are stocking up like it's the end of the world


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Jim, who said he has to have power????


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 26, 2011)

My sister is in the path - in Massachusetts.  With any luck Irene will have gotten a bit tired by time she makes it there and go a little easier on them.  Right now they are in Tropical Storm area just NW of Boston.
I'm hoping all of you in the path of this storm will stay safe - get out of dodge if you can and stock up/board up and close up if you can't.

Keeping you all in my prayers.
Linda


----------



## 3Peake (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck to everyone in the path of Irene.Hope everyone comes through safe and unharmed.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Aug 26, 2011)

stay safe everybody


----------



## Toni (Aug 26, 2011)

got all the necessary stuff to ride her out.  Hopefully the kids wont eat all the food before she comes..  Hoping for the best


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 27, 2011)

Gas for the gennie, tonic for my gin, beer if I get bored with gin and tonic.

Sadly I have two houses in the path, one in Jacksonville, NC and one here in Stafford VA.

Still prefer this to an earthquake!


----------



## jimmyheikes (Aug 27, 2011)

So I go over to Home Depot this morning for some lumber. My friend who works there said they sold 24 generators in 90 minutes yesterday. However the talk of the store is the couple who came in, asked to look at the generators, then asked if they had any electric generators because they didn't want to deal with gasoline,,,,,,,DOH!!!!!


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 27, 2011)

On positive for us here in Hampton Roads is maybe it will help with the swamp fire that has smoke roaming all over Hampton Roads.


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 27, 2011)

Very true on the fire, it gets bad up in Hampton sometimes as you know....We are just sitting here waiting to see what happens. Got the generator gassed up and ready to go. Hope all the HR area peeps do well in this storm.....


----------



## penhead (Aug 27, 2011)

Its raining..wind is howling..getting worse weather wise..and we lost power already ;(


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 27, 2011)

Be careful out there people and be safe.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Just heard on the news that the worst portion will be between 5 & 10pm tonight!

Getting pretty windy again!


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow they are having a missing child in Newport News.


----------



## wiset1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm on Fort Belvoir now and it just looks like another rainy day to be honest with you.  We bought some water and charged the laptop and cell phones, but that's about it.  Looks like we'll get strong winds, and rain with a chance of power outages.

Best wishes


----------



## penhead (Aug 27, 2011)

Fired up the gen...power to fridge and freezer...(beer will be cold    raining like all getout but pot of coffee perkin for now life is good..


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't forget the Diet Pepsi:biggrin: I hope that this is the worst that it gets for all on the East coast.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, we have experienced our wind shift to the South. We are half way through the storm. 

Don't want to jinx us but we still have power! Hope it stays!

Hasn't been too bad so far. Only a few branches down in the back yard. Will take some pics in the morning when we have light!

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 28, 2011)

well we made it through without any big problems. we actually got our worst winds etc about 9:00 pm last night. several huge limbs, no trees, came down. 2 hit the house bu no apparent damage. earlier, about 6:00 pm my son had to go on the roof and chainsaw away a moderate sized one that would have torn up my shingles. we did lose power about 9:00 am. transformer 3 houses down shorted out one lead. the generator has been running since and is powering whole house with minimal load. have had internet the entire time. the cable did go out about 8:00 pm though. thank god were all safe. hope everyone else made it through in good shape also.


----------



## USNR'03 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gotta love sunshine!! No real damage, kept power, and no trees down that I can see. I hope everyone is in as good shape as I seem to be!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I shouldn't have mentioned power! Lost it about 9pm or so! No damage that I know of but off to start the generator!

Not exactly how I wanted to spend my Birthday today!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fred, Not the worst way to spend it either. Be careful as you venture out. I heard one report of person being killed by a falling limb after the storm passed.
Prayers to you all.


----------



## USNR'03 (Aug 28, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> Well, I shouldn't have mentioned power! Lost it about 9pm or so! No damage that I know of but off to start the generator!
> 
> Not exactly how I wanted to spend my Birthday today!


 
Fred as I'm sure you know there are worse ways to spend your b-day, on that note Happy Birthday. Glad it's just power, it will come back on. (some day)


----------



## arw01 (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad everyone is ok, waiting for the photos to start showing up.

Speaking of no power on  a bday, on Father's day a few years back we lost power in the morning when the transformer serving our house blew it's fuse.  I tried to bbq mini frozen pancakes.  There were so bad, the kids are still hoping I NEVER do that again!

From these tough times, occasionally some funny memories get made.


----------

